# Cutting boards & maintenance questions



## zuiko (Aug 3, 2018)

Hi all,

I have a number of question about cutting boards & maintenance I could not find answers to yet. Sorry if it’s a lot of questions, they have accumulated!

(1) Is there a rough quantitative impact of end grain vs non-end grain on maintaining a knife’s sharpness? Something along the lines of (a) “Hard Maple hardness Janka is 1,450 lbf , but end grain makes it equivalent to ___ lbf” and/or (b)” for blade of ___ sharpness , based on experience edge grain would doll the knife __ times faster than end grain” ??

(2) If an edge grain board is aligned with the grain in the direction of cutting, would it provide any softening benefits? Or the knife would have to align perfectly parallel which is unlikely? Out of scientific curiosity what is the approximate thickness of the grain in wood? (could not easily find this on google, too many woodworking related answers) ps: came across this which is interesting: https://www.wood-database.com/

(3) Regarding oil maintenance: 
- Does frequency of oiling relate just to frequency of use? Or also to time? (Climate/humidity?)
- If for an extended period of time the board is not being used, does it still require oiling? 
- For boards that are one sided (with rubber feet), does the reverse side still require oiling? Or is it just the side that comes in contact with blades / food / water?
- It is possible to visually see when a board is due for oiling? Or by that time it is already overdue?
- What’s the frequency of oiling for edge vs end grain? 
- Is there a frequency difference for different wood types? Or less significant?
- Do different types of wood have preferred types of oil, or is this relationship irrelevant?

Phew, that's it.

Thanks very much for any and all insight!


----------



## Leifer (Aug 22, 2018)

That's a lot of questions.
Each individual question can be found on these forums.
It kinda depends of cutting habit, cutting frequency, and the amount of maintenance you realistically expect to adhere-to.
I am not an expert, btw.... just a home cook.

When cooking an average single meal and cutting just veggies, I wash my wood cutting board as soon as I am done with prepping the meal..... hot water, scrubby pad, and a little dish soap on *both sides* (to prevent warping by wetting only one side).
Of course this all changes if you are cutting meat on the board. I use a plastic (poly) board for meats and fish, and hot-wash immediately after cutting...... and I use wood boards for veggies and herbs.
Some people don't like to use the same board for cutting garlic or onions that will also be used for pasties or desserts..... makes some sense. (I don't do this, boo-hoo)

For convenient-ness, I tend to stack a few boards on top of the other, so I can use one, then move it off to the side (or wash) as needed.
Here's my setup....

One very large synthetic board made of medium-soft antibacterial/restaurant-sushi-grade.
On top of that, I'll have 2 medium-size laminated bamboo boards.
I'll keep another poly board off to the side to use for meats.
I also have a large bamboo board off to the side for flour/dough/pasta duties.
This just makes prepping a meal easier, for me.
(And I have a couple of solid-wood boards nearby, for...whatever.)
I'll use the extra-large synthetic cutting board alone, for larger meals and entertaining.

I condition the laminated bamboo only occasionally, with BOOS block board cream (oil/wax).
My solid-wood boards, I'll treat them much more often to prevent warping or cracking..... even if they don't get used very much and just sit there, unused. By all means, oil/condition both sides, even if one side has rubber feet. "End-grain" boards will soak-up much more oil conditioner, so treat them twice a much.
1 part unscented household bleach to 3 parts water to sterilize all boards often is a good idea. (I'm guilty, I never do that)


----------



## zuiko (Aug 23, 2018)

Thanks Leifer,

It actually makes a lot of sense to keep different boards. Especially for meat as I have vegan friends & family. 

Washing on both sides to prevent warping also makes sense... but since so many wood boards are sold with feet one one side I wonder if many people do not do this.


----------



## mc2442 (Aug 23, 2018)

Just an assumption, but I assume most of the boards with feet will be larger and thicker. The cutting board I leave out is a 16"x22"x2" end grain, but I have also had 12"x"18"x2", all with feet. I have only wiped down/disinfected the top of it, though I do occasionally oil/board butter the entire board (after the initial seasoning). I have no concerns about it warping. I don't think I would go under 1.5" for end grain, edge grain is a different matter. Other than wiping down, soapy sponge as well, I use a mixture of water and white vinegar to disinfect it. For little jobs I just wipe down with a damp paper towel and the occasional disinfecting.


----------



## Leifer (Aug 23, 2018)

I've found, that if my wood board eventually gets a lot of deep cutting lines that look like they could trap food or bacteria.....(every couple of years) I'll take a power-sander to it, sanding with 220 grit sandpaper, to get a fresh flat surface. 
Then I'll treat it heavily and thoroughly.... perhaps twice before I use it.

To get really nerdy.... treat the "new" surface with your preferred oil/wax.... then hit it with a hot hair dryer (or put it in a *very low *oven) so that the oil/wax soaks in deep into the wood pores. Wipe clean, and repeat.


----------



## dreamwrx (Sep 17, 2018)

personally I've found that with really good end grain boards , I don't get deep cuts unless I use my butcher knife to chop bones. I bought a cheaper teak "end-grain" board from Marshalls for guests/wife to use and while used less, its already got lots of cut marks.


----------



## Migraine (Sep 17, 2018)

I use the same board for everything including raw chicken and always have. I just clean it before cutting vegetables on it. This is what I learnt from my mum and never realised people used separate boards til I started getting more interested in cooking in the last few years. I've never had food poisoning and nor has anyone else in my household.

Am I being an idiot and have just got lucky?


----------



## dreamwrx (Sep 17, 2018)

Migraine said:


> I use the same board for everything including raw chicken and always have. I just clean it before cutting vegetables on it. This is what I learnt from my mum and never realised people used separate boards til I started getting more interested in cooking in the last few years. I've never had food poisoning and nor has anyone else in my household.
> 
> Am I being an idiot and have just got lucky?



Well since you are cooking your vegetables I think you're fine. However to be safe, prepare vegetables first then use it for raw meats. It also depends on what do you mean by cleaning it before cutting vegetables. Are you just wiping with damp cloth, or are you washing with soap and water?


----------



## Migraine (Sep 17, 2018)

Wipe it down with soap and warm water, dry with a tea towel.


----------



## stringer (Sep 17, 2018)

If I'm just trimming a chicken breast or cleaning up a fish fillet then I'll use my wooden boards. Like dream says, just do this after you're finished with you're produce. I do keep plastic boards around the house for more in depth butchering operations. Like breaking down whole chickens and fish and making larger cuts of beef and pork into steaks and chops and stew meat. It would probably be fine to do this on my wooden boards. But the plastic ones are cheap and dishwasher safe.


----------



## adam92 (Jan 4, 2019)

Can i know how to clean my hi-soft cutting board?

got some deep cutting line don't know how to deal with.


----------

